# Life in Spain for teenagers



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Just found this on youtube which may be interesting for families thinking of making the move


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Just found this on youtube which may be interesting for families thinking of making the move
> Life in Spain for Teenagers - YouTube


I'm not entirely convinced that the one in the middle who never stops talking lives in Spain.....


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

I lost interest when the 'old fella' introduced the clip! Not entirely sure 'yoof leaders' should look like that in 2013! & that poor girl on the end does seem desperately unhappy, although I didn't watch it all the way through perhaps she cheered up towards the end?
I think my 16 year old daughter will watch it out of curiosity. She hasn't warmed to Spain but I think she would find life in the UK even odder! & not her cup of tea at all!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

angil said:


> I lost interest when the 'old fella' introduced the clip! Not entirely sure 'yoof leaders' should look like that in 2013! & that poor girl on the end does seem desperately unhappy, although I didn't watch it all the way through perhaps she cheered up towards the end?
> I think my 16 year old daughter will watch it out of curiosity. She hasn't warmed to Spain but I think she would find life in the UK even odder! & not her cup of tea at all!!


That's a bit harsh!
I thought it was great that an older person was the driving force behind the programme. I much prefer to see a coloboration of ages on projects like these.

I haven't watched it all the way through either, but the girl on the end did seem like an ad. for how not to be a happy teen in Spain!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

angil said:


> I lost interest when the 'old fella' introduced the clip! Not entirely sure 'yoof leaders' should look like that in 2013! & that poor girl on the end does seem desperately unhappy, although I didn't watch it all the way through perhaps she cheered up towards the end?
> I think my 16 year old daughter will watch it out of curiosity. She hasn't warmed to Spain but I think she would find life in the UK even odder! & not her cup of tea at all!!


she didn't cheer up..

I did feel as if the other girl was putting words into her mouth a fair bit

interesting that the boy, though clearly bright & in the Spanish system wants uni in the UK - mind you, he's 14 so that can change

18 months ago my elder daughter wanted to go to 6th form college in the UK & then uni there

now she's grateful that I put my foot down & said no, after lots of research

she works very hard at school, because she needs a high bachi grade for the uni she wants here - but has the most amazing social life as well

I hardly see her - & that's how it should be really, iyswim...


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Behind the scenes would have been super! But seeing 'Simon' read from a script before the 3 young uns did their 'bit' was a little naff and dated!
Actually the whole thing could have been from the late 70's early 80's (minus the curly perms and pixie boots!).


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

angil said:


> I lost interest when the 'old fella' introduced the clip! Not entirely sure 'yoof leaders' should look like that in 2013! & that poor girl on the end does seem desperately unhappy, although I didn't watch it all the way through perhaps she cheered up towards the end?
> I think my 16 year old daughter will watch it out of curiosity. She hasn't warmed to Spain but I think she would find life in the UK even odder! & not her cup of tea at all!!


Actually, thinking about it, maybe my reaction is more a result of being in Spain for a long time and being used to less age segregation, be it three year olds interacting with ten year olds or "old fellas" working on projects with youngsters.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Having lived in overseas for 15 years (not Spain) I have experienced first hand the lack of age, race, language, culture & gender 'segregation' in expat communities (sometimes needs must, but generally not). Its lovely to see, and has moulded my kids into that fab little human beings they are today.
& when I showed my well travelled, A level student teenage daughter (Uni could be anywhere in the World, but probably not Spain because of the lack of English speaking courses) her first reaction to 'Simon' was "Ewwwwww". 
She then watched some of the video but found it embarrassing & boring! But she did add at her last school there was a Student Council who organised 'stuff' and if the 'gobby' 18 year old had introduced the clip it would have been far more "normal".


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

(not Spain) til June this year anyway!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

just showed it to my nearly 18 year old who has been here 10 years

she doesn't think it's odd that the guy would be involved in the project - but she does think it would have been better for one of the teens to introduce it - or that his bit should have been brieferu


----------

